# rusty keeps pulling his arms out of harness' any ideas of something to stop him?



## Mizzy

its his newest trick and a bad one
ill be driving along pop my head round to check on him ans his arms are out of the harness of his car seat the same happens with his high chair and buggy, anyone know if there is something i can do/use to stop him? i had to pull over 5 times today just to strap him back in proply:dohh:


----------



## vinteenage

Are they tight enough?


----------



## Mizzy

there as tight as i can get them and on the right setting for his height...


----------



## vinteenage

Thats really odd. I'd call the company who makes the car seat, personally. That shouldnt be able to happen!

What brand is it?


----------



## Mizzy

he does it in all his harnes things, 3 different car seats (mine and both of his nans) buggy and high chair


----------



## Mizzy

hes just a wriggler


----------



## ~RedLily~

What about one of those clips that goes across their chest? I think they use them in the US.


----------



## vinteenage

~RedLily~ said:


> What about one of those clips that goes across their chest? I think they use them in the US.

Those arent on the car seats there? Yikes!


----------



## ~RedLily~

vinteenage said:


> ~RedLily~ said:
> 
> 
> What about one of those clips that goes across their chest? I think they use them in the US.
> 
> Those arent on the car seats there? Yikes!Click to expand...

Not that I've seen, first I knew of them was seeing pictures on here. I'm not sure if they are sold here or not.


----------



## vinteenage

Weird!

There not sold seperate or anything here, they just come on the seat.


----------



## ~RedLily~

Hmm I might see if I can get one, I'm not overly keen on how the straps are anyway.


----------



## Strawberrymum

The clips arent on seats in the uk because they are considered dangerous. Google it. Although having both your arms out the harness isn't safe. They have car seat you can buy that doesn't have a harness I'll find the link for you. For the high chair and pushchAir a strap called Houdini strap should help but I think it's dangerous for a car seat.


----------



## Strawberrymum

mamas and papas cybex pallas this is a car seat without straps 

Or the 5point plus harness I think is great goog it and it'll show you where you can buy it in the uk


----------



## Mizzy

thanks everyone, ive found a product called hug it which is easily taken on and of by adults so will try that


----------



## 17thy

If he's slipping his arms out there is no way the straps are tight enough.

And EVERY car seat sold in America comes with a chest buckle or 5 point harness.

Personally I think 5 point harness is the safest choice.


----------



## 17thy

And I seriously wouldn't feel safe putting my child in a car seat with no chest buckle. They are way more likely to come out of the seat without one if a crash were to happen.


----------



## Strawberrymum

Apparently chest clips are illegal on european seats. Well that's what I just read. I personally wouldn't use a chest clip. OP glad you found something hope It works.


----------



## Mizzy

17thy said:


> If he's slipping his arms out there is no way the straps are tight enough.
> 
> And EVERY car seat sold in America comes with a chest buckle or 5 point harness.
> 
> Personally I think 5 point harness is the safest choice.

the strap are tight enough, he struggles to get his arms out but dosent fail


----------



## JoJo16

my neice does this. the straps are as tight as they will go but she can still get them out. she got bored of it after a while lol


----------



## Mellie1988

Grace did this also, eventually she just grew out of it....i'm now going through the same with Theo :( Scares the life out of me!! 

x


----------



## 112110

Strawberrymum said:


> *The clips arent on seats in the uk because they are considered dangerous*. Google it. Although having both your arms out the harness isn't safe. They have car seat you can buy that doesn't have a harness I'll find the link for you. For the high chair and pushchAir a strap called Houdini strap should help but I think it's dangerous for a car seat.

Just curious what do they say is dangerous about the chest clip? :flow:


----------



## unconditional

^ me too!


----------



## Mellie1988

I think if that its because if theres a crash that the emergency services can't get to the baby as quick as if the only had one buckle/harness to undo :shrug: 

x


----------



## unconditional

Mellie1988 said:


> I think if that its because if theres a crash that the emergency services can't get to the baby as quick as if the only had one buckle/harness to undo :shrug:
> 
> x

isnt the baby more likely to just "fling out" then ? :wacko:


----------



## Mellie1988

https://5pointplus.com/no-wonder-chest-clips-on-car-seats-are-illegal/


Found this :flower: number of reasons really


----------



## Mellie1988

Theres no way Theo could fling out of his seat, unless he has taken his arms out of the straps obviously...but if he does that, I pull over as soon as its safe to do so and put him back in. 

I've been giving him a teddy/car/toy to play with in the car recently to distract him from taking his arms out. 

x


----------



## unconditional

wow. thats scary :( .. now i like the other way better, ha.


----------



## Strawberrymum

I think alot of ppl use the chest clips wrong and they become dangerous. And in europe there made to be able to get baby out faster if you've crash incase your in water or of a fire. Google gave me a list but I can't remember sorry


----------



## ~RedLily~

I think I'll pass on looking for one then :lol:


----------



## 17thy

It seems like the majority of those reasons are for when you are improperly using the chest clip......


It seems like "you guys are to stupid to figure out how to properly use this thing so we're going to make it illegal." imho.... I see a lot of idiots here that have their child's chest belt at their belly (i have never seen one put too high on them, its usually they are lower than they are supposed to be. But if you properly use a chest clip there is no more of a risk for danger than NOT having one.


----------



## Desi's_lost

~RedLily~ said:


> I think I'll pass on looking for one then :lol:

Maybe try looking for a 5 point harness. :flower:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Mine is a 5 point harness just thought a clip would be good to pull it in a bit. Oh well it only takes an extra 5 seconds to pull it over her shoulders properly :lol:


----------



## clogsy90

we had this problem, she would get her arms out, was not possible way of getting the straps any tighter it was the pads on the straps that would get her the gap she needed, every time she took them out we gave her a tap on the hand and put them back, then we just kept telling her what a good girl she was for keeping them inand now shes as good as gold, however we have a few slip ups lol but normally tell when she is doing it as she moans when trying to get them out,


----------



## lucy_x

Nug does this too...My straps are tight enough :shrug: Fortunatly she can only get one arm out and i sit in the back with her anyway


----------



## Strawberrymum

~RedLily~ said:


> Mine is a 5 point harness just thought a clip would be good to pull it in a bit. Oh well it only takes an extra 5 seconds to pull it over her shoulders properly :lol:

I think desi means a 5 point plus harness? like this https://5pointplus.com/about/how-does-it-work/ 
You attach it to the car seat so they can't get there arms out :)


----------



## Strawberrymum

17thy said:


> It seems like the majority of those reasons are for when you are improperly using the chest clip......
> 
> 
> It seems like "you guys are to stupid to figure out how to properly use this thing so we're going to make it illegal." imho.... I see a lot of idiots here that have their child's chest belt at their belly (i have never seen one put too high on them, its usually they are lower than they are supposed to be. But if you properly use a chest clip there is no more of a risk for danger than NOT having one.

I don't think European car seat makers think Europeans are to stupid to use a chest clip. I think they think and know it's not very safe so don't put them on there car seats. There's different testing done on car seats in Europe than in the states maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## wishuwerehere

I have a 5point harness and issy can get her armsout, i don't see why that would make a difference?


----------



## KaceysMummy

But then they wouldn't ban it for no reason in Europe...
I hope you find something that works OP, Kacey does this all the time in her pram but its not so dangerous. x


----------

